# Wifi Antenna question



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

We've been using a wifi antenna since September. We're in hills so usually they dont' use wifi up here, but we lucked out with a line of sight to the antenna in town. It worked great, fast and worked well in bad weather until January when it slowed WAY down, and now it doesnt' work at all. From January until a few weeks ago it did not work("could not connect with server") during peak use hours) and in the past few weeks it never has worked(Spring Break being one of those weeks).

Hub is having a tree guy come out to climb higher to see if a stronger signal can be had. There are no trees leafing out yet, and the weather is great right now, clear. The equipment in the house works, as far as we can tell by troubleshooting the problem is with the signal. 

So wondering, the wire from the antenna is buried, can it getting cold in the ground do something to speed?

I find it fishy the pattern of not working was during peak hours, and that there was an abrupt change in Jan

uary. IE, for a few months it was normal speed during off peak . I'm wondering if they oversold the capacity of the transmitter thingy in town? (though I dont' know much about all this...)

The library in town, which is like a half mile from the transmitter also says their wifi service from this provider is slower than snot.

The wifi provider does sell a more expensive access package, which of course they plug "so you'll get a stronger signal".

So what is the BS factor in this,and what other possibilities are there for equipment damage? as far as we can tell the antenna on the tree isn't damaged, wires not cut etc. We got great service when the trees were leafed out(which the line of sight goes just over the one tree that could make a difference which we will cut). 

thanks for the help!!! 

I think it is about 5 miles or so between our antenna and the antenna in town for line of sight. I'm also wondering if some other antenna/big electrical sucking monster thing going up in the line of sight can mess with our reception?


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

PS ground hasn't been disturbed other than infrequent driving over it(lawn), the antenna is 27 feet up the tree, and buried 6" from the tree to the house, about 75 feet(?). The wifi system works fine within the house.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Don't know if this 'helps' or not. I've had sat tv forever. I'd go through a cable every two years. Tried burying the cable... still the cable sheathing would get a crack, water would get in, and it'd corrode away, and no signal. Finally got tired of the bs, and put down a new cable last year, inside a sealed 1" pvc conduit, and no problems now.

If you have an extra 'virgin' cable, I'd string it from the antenna to your computer/router/modem whatever and see if that clears it up. Cable gets a crack, water/moisture gets in, it's a goner. Burying not in conduit will lead to troubles... least it did for me.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

texican said:


> Don't know if this 'helps' or not. I've had sat tv forever. I'd go through a cable every two years. Tried burying the cable... still the cable sheathing would get a crack, water would get in, and it'd corrode away, and no signal. Finally got tired of the bs, and put down a new cable last year, inside a sealed 1" pvc conduit, and no problems now.
> 
> If you have an extra 'virgin' cable, I'd string it from the antenna to your computer/router/modem whatever and see if that clears it up. Cable gets a crack, water/moisture gets in, it's a goner. Burying not in conduit will lead to troubles... least it did for me.


 Yuppers that is the best way to get cable like inside pvc pipe.
I have had sat for over 15 years now and only had to put in different cable just a few years ago, when I went with High Def.
Then I went with a completely different cable, so heavy duty Radio Shack didn't even know what I was talking about LOL.
I ordered over the net. It is Double Shielded and has a much thicker ga. wire. And now even in heavy snow, rain not the real heavy down pours but a normal rain storm I never lose my sat sis. Even on the High Def. Channels.
But the main part it is Buried and in PVC pipe~!
And try never to have a "splice" in the run of cable wire also, as that weakens the incoming signal.


----------



## wyld thang (Nov 16, 2005)

thanks for the help y'all! I appreciate it much!!! Now the funny thing is it started working yesterday, rain n all.


----------



## RebelCowboySnB (Apr 1, 2011)

Radio waves are like waves in a pond. If two people are on opposing sides of a still pond throwing pebbles in the pond the waves easily can cross an be read by the other person as the break on there shore line. Add 5 or 6 other people dropping pebbles around the pond an waves start crashing in to each other an don't seem to travel as far. The ones that do make it are harder to read in all the mess. Everything slows down. With enough traffic you can lose enough to not get anything readable. Then what if someone broadcasting with lots of power moves in an starts dropping big rocks. It just shuts down everyone around.

Sounds to me like you ether have someone dropping big rocks or to many people dropping pebbles in the same pond.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

"I'm wondering if they oversold the capacity of the transmitter thingy in town? "

Strongly suspect this. If kids in town are trying to download movies and stuff, you may be outta luck.


----------

